# first pike fishing trip...advice on gear please



## pooler00

I going fishing for Pike on Reindeer Lake in Northern Saskatchewan in a couple of weeks. I have never been fishing for Pike and know absolutely nothing about it. Can anybody provide some feedback on what type of fishing gear I need....rod reel, lure...types and quantity for 3 days of fishing? All of my gear is for Large Mouth Bass, not sure If it will be adequate or not.


----------



## schultz345

you need a heavy action rod with a large capacity reel that can handle muskies and some 60-80 pound braided line.

i went to gander mt and got all my equipment. I got a guide series rod and reel that ran me about 160$.

Lures you need depend on what your going to be fishing, i would get the general things you will need. Some buck tails (i like the bionic bucktails from northland) and get lures that will run different depths. You will also need some good strong leaders, get them long

I just started this year so im sure some others on here will have more info


----------



## ForeverAngler

You can get by catching pike on bass gear, just make sure you have a wire leader.

Unlike alot of the guys who come on here, I am against using super heavy line and heavy weight gear. It takes away the entire point of fishing for me. Here's how I view it. If I hook a big fish on light tackle, then I won. I'm more proud of myself than I would've been using 20+ pound test and a giant heavy action rod. If the fish breaks my line, so what? I can hook more.

My current pike rod is a 6'6" medium action spinning rod with a large capacity 10 ball bearing reel spooled with 235 yards of 10 pound test, more than adequate. However, I'll soon be taking my rod back since I just bought it. I decided I wanted a 7 foot rod instead, wasn't getting the best casting distance out the previous one. If you wanted to aim for muskies I would say beef everything up a bit, just cause on average muskies are a lot bigger.


----------



## RiverRob

You should fair well with line 10 to 14 lbs. Put braided on the extra spool or at least bring an extra set up. ( I regularly use medium with 12# and have a medium heavy and braided on standby then my medium set up with a extra spool of braided and my medium heavy set up with braided the extra spool will be mono.) 
A medium or a medium heavy rod from 6-7' will do
A lot of bass gear can be used as well. This is some stuff I like.
Blue fox vibrax inline spinners #5's fire tiger-perch ect.
"Flat fish" in orange ect-work well real slow or fast
Wiggle warts
Medium sized rapalas
Top water poppers-chuggers-propbaits
Dare delve spoons in red&white or 5 of diamonds-the cop-e-cat is nice
Assorted spinners & buzz baits
Make sure to use good & strong snap and barrel swivels with good leaders.
Good luck


----------



## ForeverAngler

For lures I'm a big fan of the Mepps inline spinners. Aglias in a number 5 work well, particularly firetiger. I also like their comet minos, Giant Killers, and magnum muskie killers. Don't be afraid to go for bigger than normal baits. Pike will eat fish up to a third of their own length. Medium and large Rapalas are good, big jigs. Basically, just think bass, but bigger. Daredevil spoons are always a favorite, as are red eyes. I can't stress enough how much you need to have a leader, the moment a fish clamps down on your brand new 6-10 dollar lure and its gone forever you'll be kicking yourself for weeks.

Personal experience.

Best of luck.


----------



## lvmylabs

Pooler,

Reindeer holds some hogs so go prepared. I would call the lodge you are staying at and ask their opinion. Yes Bass gear will work, but if you plan on releasing the fish do them a favor and try not to stress them too much.

My go to Pike Rods are a 6'-6" Med Heavy St. Croix with a low profile Shimano spooled with 14 lbs mono line (my heaviest bass rod), and a 7'-0" heavy St. Croix with an Abu spooled with 20 lbs braided. I also bring my big muskie rods when I pike fish to allow me to throw the bigger baits.

Good luck and have fun!

Tight lines

Jim


----------



## ForeverAngler

I just went into gander today to pick out a new setup for myself and while I was there I thought of this thread and I came up with this.

You want a 7 foot medium heavy to heavy action Guide Series rod, preferably the Pro Select IM8 series. Pair it up with the GS 60 Tournament series with 14-20 pound berkley fireline and you are set to go, that's adequate for anything you'll be catching.

The great thing about all of gander's guide series equipment- Full warranty. Here's an example. I bought my new rod/reel combo. Dropped it out side and the reel got locked up and wouldn't turn. I brought it back inside, gave me a brand new one, and I was on my way. Simple, fast, effective.

If you would rather use a big name such as St. Croix go with something along the same dimensions and specifications.


----------



## schultz345

yea i got the guide series rod and reel too after i learned about the warranty on them


----------



## pooler00

Can you give me some specs on the IM8 and GS 60. I dont have a Gander store close, maybe I can find something similar at bass pro shops.

I have a Abu Garcia 4600cl3 reel with a garcia 6'6" med hvy rod. It sounds like it may work, but I may take something else with me just in case.


----------



## ForeverAngler

7' Medium heavy-heavy
GS 60 Tourn series- 17lb test @ 220 yards.


----------



## pooler00

Looks like the biggest draw back of my bass gear is the line capacity of my reel. My best reel only holds 115 yards of 14#. Is that sufficient for Pike? I would like to avoid buying any additional equipment that I will probably not ever use again, but If it will make the fishing better it will be worth the investment.


----------



## ForeverAngler

You could get by with 115 yards, I just like to have a lot in case a big fish grabs my bait and runs with it.


----------

